# Thumb Drive won't work



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Hello, I've tried every format but can't get a usb drive to work. I have a 8gb and a 256 gb. Formatted NTFS, fat 32, exfat. Nothing won't recognize them at all! They are usb 3.0. I have a 2014 CTD. Any suggestions? It's the MY LINK/NAV


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had the actual USB Icon go dark for about 6 months. You could touch it but nothing happened with my 14 MyLink


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Yup, ipod or Android on the usb works. ..be a thumb drive does not work... not sure why. ..sure its the format 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Use exFat for usb drives and do a full format/clean. That will manually go through and check them. Also if you got them off ebay, yeah just throw them in the trash.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Diablozoe said:


> They are usb 3.0.


Why? The Cruze isn't that fancy. Go get a plain-jane, cheap Sandisk Cruser.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Try a USB 2 drive. USB 3 drives should work in USB 2 ports but I've seen some instances where a USB 3 drive won't work in a USB 2 port.


----------



## Diablozoe (Sep 24, 2016)

Ok will try a 2.0. Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FWIW: 









and more info is available here.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I bought a 32gb Cruzer Fit and it works great, plus the small form factor makes it difficult for anyone snooping to tell if a drive is installed or not. I have the 64gb version also, but I have not tried it yet as it is used on my Wii U system (another place where a small form factor is a great idea).

Both drives are not very expensive and shouldn't run more than $15 for the 32 or $20 for the 64.


----------

